# Opinion... Droid Bionic, Galaxy Nexus, HTC Rezound...



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm one of those who change phones frequently and have 5 lines. Since the people using those lines never upgrade I get all the upgrades. So upgrade on line 2 is good today. I love my bionic, but am stuck outside of upgrade cycle now and honestly... I kinda miss a bit of my Thunderbolt's HTC sense... I know it's sad to admit. That being said I love Motorola's Radios and sound quality. I also do want a phone will tons of dev support, but honestly Samsung kinda killed me on the fascinate... I had no problem with the plastic feeling, but the device was sluggish and phone reception sucked. So from people thinking of, or owners of one of the other two what would you think between the three phones. Take into account that money is not something to come into concern. Personally I have seen that the Rezound's bootloader is still locked if I am correct. Obviously the Nexus is unlocked so that's a plus for them. Basically leaning towards the nexus at this point, but is the call quality good and as well any major problems beyond the non-removeable storage I should know about?


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, the rezound is a 1.5ghz dual core and has sense. I know looking at this site there isn't much for it though.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

If you leave.......do nexus ...other wise stay here.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I ended up getting the nexus. The amount of roms are astounding. I will be pushing it hard. One thing is though droid bionic has better call quality.


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

I went to the Nexus... but only for a brief amount of time. Hardware was pretty solid but didn't feel as good to me as the bionic. Nexus killed the bionic in screen quality and overall smoothness. But the one thing that made me switch back was the absolutely terrible. But service on the Nexus. Ppl can say it is a myth or whatever but I simply had terrible service on the Nexus.

I would say give the nexus some time and then it will be the goto device. But until the radio issues are resolved it is not for me.


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

I went to the nexus and love it. The only cons for me is the non sd card and the fact that I still can't root it(I know it can be done, but for some reason I can't seem to follow directions). I steel toed by bionics tushy back to where ever the hell it came from. It was by far the worst phone that I have ever had......and i used to own a Samsung instinct. I had that phone for about 45 days, and only about 10 of them had data connectivity and moments where I wasn't dropping calls. The nexus? Had it for 24 hours and haven't had one thing wrong with it and I can't seem to put it down.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

No external removable memory is a deal breaker for me for any device. Sad to see more device manufacturers going this route.

Sent from the Blazin Bionic.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Bad 3g reception and bionic's noise calcellation system are missed. If those and a few other things I miss from the bionic were to make it to the nexus I would love it forever. Motorola should make the next nexus phone!


----------



## jarnoldsr (Aug 18, 2011)

When I didn't pick a nexus up in the first week I probably won't get one. I got tired of the games Verizon was playing and said screw it. I am amazed at the amount of developer's that got one and the amount of roms available in such a short time is incredible. Sorry if I sound pessimistic but come on it's a phone and how much can you do, they will be fighting about things shortly there is just too many different devs and another of abandoned roms in a short time. I hope I'm wrong but I doubt it. Quality wise for now I am happier with my bionic right now than I was prior to the nexus being released. I am not worried about ics since this phone wasn't really designed for it since it has they hard keys taking up space that 4.0 uses now if Verizon updates with better radios I'm also in. 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jarnoldsr (Aug 18, 2011)

Apologies if hate auto typing sometimes I promise to take my time and proof read next time.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

